# Going to Italy in a month... what makeup to bring/buy?!



## FashionVixen (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay, so I'm just ending my junior year of high school and I'm going on a student pre-college trip to Italy to learn Italian all of July. I'm staying at a hotel with the rest of my group so I figure I'm going to be doing makeup often! I have way too much makeup to travel with and I have no idea what to bring. The staff reccommends bring all of your things in one carry-on and one medium-sized (or for me, ginormous-sized) suitcase so that's going to affect how much I bring. So here's my questions:
1. How much makeup in general should I bring? I figure I'll need two shades of foundation, three blushes, 5-10 glosses/lipsticks, my brush clutch, and a crapload of eye makeup. Should I depot into a pallette to make more room?
2. How should I pack it and what's the most suseptable to breakage?
3. Are there any brands I should buy while in Rome?

Thanks!!   
Vicky


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

Since it will be hot, I think skipping foundation & substituting tinted moisturizer or just a bronzer will be fine. I think multi-purpose products are great for travel, like NARS multiples or stila convertible colors.  Mascara, eyeliner are must haves. But, keep it simple because the heat of summer can cause mu to streak, which is never a pretty look.

Don't forget skincare! I think that's the most important thing to keep up with.


----------



## RussianSexpot (Jun 2, 2005)

Well I think de-packing could help alot. Bring clothes that can double for night-time outfits, lots of tank tops, light jacket, and shoes are my weakness when I travel. 

I think de-potting would definetely be a good idea. If you're going to be doing other girls makeup make sure you let them know to bring their own basics (foundation, concealer, blush) so you don't have to bring extra. Also things that are multi-purposeful might help too, i.e. a cream that works as a blush and a lip tint...


Michelle


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks! I think I'll depot after I'm out of school (sounds like a fun rainy day activity!!) and just lay out everything and see what I REALLY need. I"m such a packrat! I also am addicted to shopping so I'm sure I'm going to end up with more e/s for my pallatte and a multiple to bring. Eek!


----------



## mj (Jun 3, 2005)

depotting is my major makeup space-saver.  if i didn't have palettes i'd probably have to bring an extra traincase just for e/s!

hope you have fun in italy!  my best friend goes everysummer and says its his favorite place on earth.  which city are you staying in?


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm staying in Amalfi but we take day trips to Capri, Mt. Vesiuvius, Sorrento, Naples, and Positano... then Rome for a weekend.


----------



## Jillith (Jun 3, 2005)

Ooh, you are going to have such great fun!  I recommend taking less than you think you will need.  You will find many wonderful things to buy and you'll need room for those.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 3, 2005)

I went to Italy this past March break with my school. I'd agree to get a tinted moisturizer, it was 20 celcius in Naples and even hotter in Rome, and that was in March. You really dont need to bring that much, it will be so hot your makeup will melt off. Also, Italy's all about natural beauty so don't worry! Get a tinted moisturizer with sunscreen. Have fun!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks! I've never tried a TM before so I'm going to start looking. Any reccs? (BTW, my skin breaks out pretty easily so that's a major factor)


----------

